# Photographers - Click Elite Camera/Hydration Pack



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

I've been riding with a new camera pack that's made for backcountry photographers. Clik Elite is a new camera pack company and their focus is on making packs and cases for serious outdoor photographers. The Medium nature pack has dedicated camera and hydration compartments. I've got about 6 rides in with it and I'm really impressed. If you're riding with a digital SLR and a couple of lenses, I recommend taking a look at this pack.

Clik Elite Medium Nature Camera Pack Review >>

The rides I've done haven't been fireroad cruises, either. I rode Horsethief in Fruita and I've done two big Park City rides on it. I haven't done any real DH on it yet. But from what I've ridden so far, I'm pretty confident that I can use it on any kind of ride.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

is that you in this pic?
The smaller bag looks good to me.

http://www.clikelite.com/online-dealer/


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Really cool! :eekster: Whats the price tag on something like this?


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

rei has 'em.

http://www.rei.com/search?query=clik+elite&button.x=0&button.y=0


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Hollis said:


> is that you in this pic?
> The smaller bag looks good to me.
> 
> http://www.clikelite.com/online-dealer/


Yeah, that's me. I didn't realize they were using me like that. And I'm not sure where they copied those calves from 

The smaller, Compact Sport is probably more practical for most riders. I have a video of that one to set up, too. It will probably be a couple of weeks before I get to it. And I haven't actually ridden with that pack. But it's on the list of things to do.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, I hope the dividers are really waterproof... I continually have water in all the compartments of my Dakine. Because of that, I ride with a Tamrac and water bottles when I carry the DSLR.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

slowride said:


> Man, I hope the dividers are really waterproof... I continually have water in all the compartments of my Dakine. Because of that, I ride with a Tamrac and water bottles when I carry the DSLR.


I hear a lot of concern about leaking in hydration packs. I don't really worry about it. For one, I've had tons of water in camera backpacks at rainy races and my cameras have always been fine. You just have to make sure to dry them out really well afterward. And second, I've never had a bladder leak on me. Sometimes the hoses will come loose and leak. But I've never had a bladder fail. So personally, I'm not concerned about the camera compartment being waterproof.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

well... my camera cost more than my car and my bike combined (not to mention, I'm not making a living using it). So I feel justified in having a slight concern about it sitting in a puddle in my pack.

But whatever, it's all good. I don't have the budget for a new pack anyway.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Photo-John said:


> I hear a lot of concern about leaking in hydration packs. I don't really worry about it. For one, I've had tons of water in camera backpacks at rainy races and my cameras have always been fine. You just have to make sure to dry them out really well afterward. And second, I've never had a bladder leak on me. Sometimes the hoses will come loose and leak. But I've never had a bladder fail. So personally, I'm not concerned about the camera compartment being waterproof.


I had a platypus bladder fail on me, but not camelbak. The pack looks worth a try, though.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

slowride said:


> well... my camera cost more than my car and my bike combined (not to mention, I'm not making a living using it). So I feel justified in having a slight concern about it sitting in a puddle in my pack.
> 
> But whatever, it's all good. I don't have the budget for a new pack anyway.


There's about $4000 worth of camera in that photo, for what it's worth. I'll ride with that stuff in there without worrying about it.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I hear a lot of concern about leaking in hydration packs. I don't really worry about it. For one, I've had tons of water in camera backpacks at rainy races and my cameras have always been fine. You just have to make sure to dry them out really well afterward. And second, I've never had a bladder leak on me. Sometimes the hoses will come loose and leak. But I've never had a bladder fail. So personally, I'm not concerned about the camera compartment being waterproof.


Slowride has a good point. It's one thing to stuff a camelbak with a camera and it leak...it's the camera users fault for doing the obvious dangerous thing of putting a camera next to a badder full of water (I've have several bladder disasters but fortunately no camera on board).. It's another for a company to say, "do this with our pack!" To shrug it off as unlikely--or it's never happened to me-- is not the best reply--sounds like salesmen talk..

I suppose the company has accepted the extra liability in this.

Seems like a good idea though even thought it still doesn't solve the quick access that a front mounted harness does..

Heck, having a pack in general with pockets--and access-- like that is a good idea anyway. That is the real feature here...forget the camera..

BTW, zip those bottom pouches correctly or bouncing and vibration can possible push the zipper open and unload the goodies.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

that looks promising... hoping for a model between the Medium (too big) and Compact (too small), and perhaps a choice of color...


----------



## TyTate (Oct 5, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Seems like a good idea though even thought it still doesn't solve the quick access that a front mounted harness does..


This a pretty sweet solution I saw for that. It doesn't have the bladder space, just carry 2 water bottles :thumbsup:

https://www.buy.com/prod/kata-kata-dps-3n1-30-3in1-sling-backpack/q/loc/16234/209922712.html


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Ive been looking for a pack like this for about 10 years! I've got a closet full of compromises and half assed home baked solutions. 

On closer inspection that medium looks kinda big. I've cut my riding photo gear down to a canon 40D and a 17-55 f/2.8 lens and occasionally a flash. If the compact can fit that with a 3 liter bladder, tools and tube and have the ability to lash a jacket and a tripod to the outside I'm sold.

-slide


----------



## sprinta (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you ever crashed with it and landed on your back or crashed and rolled on it?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i really like the idea of chest mount, however bulky and in the way it feels. it's almost always easier and safer to roll to your back in a crash.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Chest mount is the only way to go if you plan on taking pictures OF the ride. If you're riding to a photo destination, that Clik bag looks decent enough, but the Clik Adrenaline and the Clik Chest look like an awesome combo! I'll probably be ordering one of those.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

So, what are some good chest mount bags? I'm having a hard time finding a good one.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> Chest mount is the only way to go if you plan on taking pictures OF the ride.


Incorrect.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

driftwood said:


> So, what are some good chest mount bags? I'm having a hard time finding a good one.


for P & S or DSLR?

for P & S, if you use a hydration pack, get the smallest camera case to fit your camera and just put it on the sternum strap of the hydration pack. DSLR you'll have to wait for an answer from the rpos here. i think brado, who lives near you i believe, maybe, rides with a chest mounted DSLR.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

hitek79 said:


> Chest mount is the only way to go if you plan on taking pictures OF the ride. If you're riding to a photo destination, that Clik bag looks decent enough, but the Clik Adrenaline and the Clik Chest look like an awesome combo! I'll probably be ordering one of those.


My thinking also.

I wonder how easy it would be to connect their Medium Chestpack to my Camelbak?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

driftwood said:


> So, what are some good chest mount bags? I'm having a hard time finding a good one.


I use a T-212 made by KATA. I made a slight modification and am quite happy with it. I agree with a previous poster, its best option for 
quick access to get shots of the RIDE and I can still wear a hydration pack. I also use a Lowpro Slingshot 100 AW sometimes, which is
worn on the back but still has reasonably quick access due to the one shoulder swing around design. 
When I ride with that I make do with a water bottle on the bike.

From The Barrens Night Ride
here's riding with the T-212 by KATA...

From Torrance Barrens - Late Autumn


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2009)

Photo-John:

Do you worry about your camera gear bouncing around while riding? I'm specifically talking about the physical abuse of bouncing around while mountain biking and having it throw the glass out of alignment and cause focusing issues.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm certain you're a fine photographer, but after seeing your sig and your avatar, I got kind of embarrassed for you...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

verve825 said:


> I'm certain you're a fine photographer, but after seeing your sig and your avatar, I got kind of embarrassed for you...


who are you talking too here?


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Spankaliscious said:


> Incorrect.


So helpful.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> So helpful.


Exactly.

I'm just stating the truth. These forums are littered with many, many pictures OF the ride that were taken by folks that weren't chest mounted packs.

As someone who just started taking pictures during rides 11 months ago (if your posts can be believed) it's interesting that you are trying to speak so authoritatively on a subject which you have relatively little experience with.

So yes, "Chest mount is the only way to go if you plan on taking pictures OF the ride." is incorrect.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

What happens when you come off and land on your back? Thats what I'm worried about. I would love one of these but worried about it getting smashed.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I put my DSLR in a holster type camera bag (Lowepro Cirrus TLZ 15). I clip this via carabiners to the loops or "D" rings on the shoulder staps of my camelbak. I then run the sternum strap through the belt loop on the camera bag. Seems to work very well. Easy access, stable and it doesn't get in the way of my riding.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Spankaliscious said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm just stating the truth. These forums are littered with many, many pictures OF the ride that were taken by folks that weren't chest mounted packs.
> 
> ...


Obviously you can carry your camera however you want. Stopping and taking off a backpack and taking the camera out every time you want a picture is a huge PITA. A chest mount is vastly superior. I learned that on my first ride. 11 months ago, if you find that believable.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Exactly. Thats what I do with my Olympus DSLR.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

please stop telling us what is better. for good shots you have to get off your bike anyway and walk around a bit most of the time, as such taking a camera (DSLR) out of a camelbak and even changing a lens or grabbing the extra flash is nothing worse than your preferred method - which doesn't support the extra lens or flash. Different options are good, 'better' is a matter of personal preference and what & how much gear you bring and use...



hitek79 said:


> Of the people that shoot with an SLR, the chest mount is the easiest way to take pictures of the ride. If that wasn't the case, this company wouldn't have created this pack. Many things had to suffice in all aspects of life until something better came along. This product is better if you want to take pictures OF the ride.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> Obviously you can carry your camera however you want. Stopping and taking off a backpack and taking the camera out every time you want a picture is a huge PITA.


Perhaps it is for you. For other folks with more experience, it's not a big deal at all. As evidenced by all of the photos that they have taken OF the ride while not using a chest mount.



hitek79 said:


> A chest mount is vastly superior.


Perhaps for you it is. Making such an absolute claim based upon your limited experience is simply foolish.



hitek79 said:


> I learned that on my first ride. 11 months ago, if you find that believable.


No doubt you believe that. That doesn't make your claim true though. However, there is a great deal of evidence out there that proves that your "chest mount is the only way to go" absolute claim is incorrect.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

They deleted our previous posts for a reason buddy. Debate is over. You do it your way, I'll do it mine.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, I should have known, you can't not argue. What number alias is this for you this year Petey?


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> They deleted our previous posts for a reason buddy. Debate is over. You do it your way, I'll do it mine.


I see that your posts were deleted as well. Curious. BTW, I'm not your buddy.

How can I possibly "do it my way" if using a chest pack is the "only way to go" according to you?

You're still not making sense.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pete, buddy, pal, grow up.

See how I wrote "our" posts? Yours and mine.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> Pete, buddy, pal, grow up.
> 
> See how I wrote "our" posts? Yours and mine.


Still laughing over here. Laughing even more since, as expected, you won't answer the question...


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't. You won. Winner.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> I can't.


Obviously.

It's an inane claim (poetry not intended).


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

i would love to take my SLR on a ride with me. However, like some here i am worried about a few things.

The bladder leaking /failing and my camera swimming. My camera is the nicest one i have ever had, and i would hate to see it take a shower.
The bouncing around of the camera.
The possibility of crashing with it. However if i'm taking my camera, i'm taking it easy on the trails and just need to be more careful.
Finally, no one metioned the cost. I know camera bags are expensive, but at $235 just because it holds a bladder is quite high in my book.

I may try and modify my current camera backpack to hold a bladder. This is the backpack i currently have. It would be a bit large, but i can live with it every now and then.
http://www.caselogic.com/slr_camera_backpack/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=136691


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

hitek79 said:


> Oh, I should have known, you can't not argue. What number alias is this for you this year Petey?


Good call. He just can't help sounding like his own self no matter what username he's using.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and assume that the camera/hydration pack in the original post just isn't going to leak. Still...

I would imagine that using that particular setup (or carrying your dSLR on your back in general) is useful for certain photographic forays, as in...you're not riding in a group that will have to wait for you to stop, take off your "backpack", get your camera out etc etc.

As opposed to a chest mount or, in my case, a waist belt-mounted Lowepro Toploader, whereby I can get my camera out in about 5 seconds. Of course, chest-mount sucks for OTBs when you land on your chest and waist belt-mount sucks when you go off to that side. Can't have it all, I guess.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

xcguy said:


> I would imagine that using that particular setup (or carrying your dSLR on your back in general) is useful for certain photographic forays, as in...you're not riding in a group that will have to wait for you to stop, take off your "backpack", get your camera out etc etc.


That's not very imaginative.

If you're not slow, you can be _ahead _of your group and then whip the bag off your back and retrieve your camera, flash (es) etc. in plenty of time to capture the ride. Even if you aren't at the head of the group, there are ample opportunities to grab some nice shots as folks session tech bits, stragglers come through, etc.

The vast, vast majority of my photos are taken on group rides, and I only carry my camera gear on my back.

Amazing! If someone was to believe some of the folks in this thread, that simply can't be done.


----------

